# Lathe Placement in Your Shop



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

Hello,

I am currently working on setting up my shop and was wondering what different ways folks position their lathes. I have seen many pictures showing the lathe against a wall and, in most of the pictures, lathe tools hanging on the wall behind the lathe. Other pictures show the lathe a little more out in the room with a bench or full tool board behind the lathe. I am lucky that I have the room to go either route but wouldn't mind hearing from folks about their workflow, access to tools/chucks, etc. I am new to wood turning so I have not yet developed my own workflow but would appreciate any thoughts from more seasoned turners. Thanks.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

One thing I found is never put a lathe lined up with a window. It's not just to keep from breaking windows. The light coming in causes vision problems for me, and I'm sure I'm not the only one. . 
Put you lathe away from a wall. It will allow you to get a better cleanup, and if you drop something, you can get behind the lathe to retrieve it. It will also allow you to put in a dust collection hood if you go that route. You might also want to turn from the opposite side of the lathe if you don't have reverse. That would be only for hard to get areas inside of closed forms. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

id say jerry has it right,i have a midi lathe on a bench against the wall but if i had a full size lathe id do what jerry said.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I have one against a cedar covered wall on the front patio, one against the wall with a sliding glass door behind it (with cardboard between) on the back patio, one on a Black and Decker Workmate in the workshop that can be moved where needed, and another that is sitting on the return of a Steelcase metal desk in a spare room. I put them where I can, and space dictates those locations 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

My powermatic 90 is a large machine, so I tucked it into a corner, enough room on the right to remove the tailstock, and a foot off the wall behind it. The left is clear for outboard turning if I get that far, and a knock out bar. Tools on the walk behind and on the right end wall. Just enough room behind for dust collection.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Keeping your lathe tools on the wall behind your lathe is NOT such a good idea. You don't want to reach over a spinning workpiece to grab a tool.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Mine is up against a wall, but I don't really have the room for any other way at the moment. My tools are stored on the lathe or realistically I put them on my assembly table behind me. I have a drawer in the assembly table dedicated to chucks/other lathe accessories.


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> One thing I found is never put a lathe lined up with a window. It s not just to keep from breaking windows. The light coming in causes vision problems for me, and I m sure I m not the only one. .
> Put you lathe away from a wall. It will allow you to get a better cleanup, and if you drop something, you can get behind the lathe to retrieve it. It will also allow you to put in a dust collection hood if you go that route. You might also want to turn from the opposite side of the lathe if you don t have reverse. That would be only for hard to get areas inside of closed forms. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> - Nubsnstubs


Jerry,

Thanks for the reply; what you say makes sense. Thinking about it some more, I hate to take up wall space that could be used for hanging tools, maybe shelves for tools, bowl blanks, etc. so will probably plan on having it away from the wall.


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> Keeping your lathe tools on the wall behind your lathe is NOT such a good idea. You don t want to reach over a spinning workpiece to grab a tool.
> 
> - poopiekat


Very valid comment but I hope that I would show better judgment than that…my wife might say otherwise though!


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

This was my first thought too. I would see disaster coming if someone were reach over with a shirt tail or apron coming in contact with …..


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

My lathe sits smack-dab in the middle of the shop with a tool cabinet next to it. I access to both sides, and can turn off the end of the lathe just by moving the rolling Husky cabinet.








FWIW, I wouldn't consider putting it against a wall with the tools on the wall behind it … too much risk of clothing getting caught while reaching for a tool with the lathe running.


----------



## mike02719 (Jan 13, 2008)

I find myself in disagreement with a previous reply in that says keep the lathe away from a window. Mine was against a wall and I moved it in front of window to take advantage of the light. When near the wall, I never could get enough light on the turning. Turning in front of the window, natural light not only is better, it raises my spirit and I enjoy turning more. I have had many items fly off, none came near the window. Against the wall, I installed shelves for turning related items not needed while turning. Way off to the right, is tool storage away from spinning blanks. On the top shelf in back of the lathe, is my dust/shaving collection devices. Underneath the full size lathe, is a trash can which catches a tremendous amount of shavings that I do not have to pick up. Next to the trash can is the shop vac, my best friend, ready to collect dust/shavings or do a thorough clean up. There on the nearby walls are HF magnetic strips for small metal items frequently used. Sorry to be so long winded, once I got started, I could not stop. Like drinking beer and eating pretzels.


----------



## PBWilson1970 (Jan 23, 2020)

I was just wondering about this same situation as I am in the middle of moving my shop from the garage to a finished basement room.

Due to space limitations, against the wall seems like the best idea without overcrowding the shop space. I'm not a full-time turner so it really doesn't warrant being in the spotlight.

I was thinking about storing my tools in the area towards the tailstock and not directly behind the lathe. I imagine it would get buried in shavings really quickly. With a bare wall behind the lathe, the chips will most likely hit it and fall to the floor where they can be swept and sucked up pretty easily.

The only thing I might add to the wall is an adjustable light and a fitting so that I can attach my dust collection hose to grab a bunch of sanding dust.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I am not turning spindles, so there is nothing to reach over to access tools. That end of the lathe is not used.


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

Another issue for me to consider is how to get power and DC to the lathe if in the middle of the floor. I am assuming that doing a drop from the ceiling (unistrut or similar) would work on the headstock side of the lathe. I know drops vs. extension cords on the floor have been debated often and I tend to fall in the ceiling drop camp.


----------



## GaryCK (Apr 7, 2018)

I bought my first (benchtop midi) lathe last fall on a Black Friday deal and built a mobile workbench to hold it. It has room for the lathe on one side and the slow speed grinder for sharpening on the other. There are two wide drawers, one that holds lathe chisels and the other that holds mostly pen turning supplies, which has been most of my lathe work so far. The larger bottom cabinet space holds my face shield and some other larger supplies. The Oneway Wolverine sharpening jig slides next to or under the lathe when the bench is stored so it doesn't stick so far out of the back as to be a pain.

This obviously doesn't work well for a larger lathe and admittedly I've not turned anything that was incredibly off-balance to start with, so vibration may be an issue with the wheels in extreme cases, but they've held the bench very stable when locked with everything I've done so far. I've been quite pleased with how well it turned out and how useful it has been.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

My wife likes hers kicked out 45 degrees from the wall. Tools on the wall to the left and sharpener behind.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Nothing wrong with mounting a tool holder on the wall behind the lathe if you don't have a cabinet/drawer under the lathe to store them in. Place the tools you're gonna use on a shelf under the lathe while you're using them.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

One of the primary considerations is that a wood lathe throws chips and sawdust all over whatever space it occupies. If it's in the middle of a 20' x 20' room, it will put chips on everything in that room. If it shares garage space with a car, it will cover the car with sawdust.

I find that the tailstock end of a lathe is a good place to put a bench grinder.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> If it's in the middle of a 20 x 20 room, it will put chips on everything in that room.


Not if you use a shower curtain/tarp/etc. to contain the mess. I haven't done this yet in my shop, but I another guy in our club put a couple of shower curtains up and it works great. When he's not turning, the shower curtains are pulled back and tucked neatly out of the way.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Mine is against the wall with a shelf above that has a 4' light fixture under it. The shelf is where I keep many of the lathe accessories like jaw chucks and live centers, etc.
I have all the lathe tools below the lathe in front, but I have the wrenches and such on the wall below the shelf.

Basically, if I need while the lathe is off, it's on the wall and shelf. If I need it while the lathe is on, it's below the lathe in front. Also, the light is really nice with old eyes like mine.


----------



## Sudsy (Mar 10, 2012)

I use a duplicator and also often freehand on the same plug.

The duplicator is set up with the blade reversed on the backside so that the tool rest can be mounted on the front
Obviously the lathe has to be away from a wall
Tools are in a wide, thin, plans and drawing type drawer mounted under the bench behind me as I stand at the lathe

That thing hanging is a safety shield I built after having a piece of wood blow up and hit the florescent lamp sending glass everywhere (Imagine how much fun cleaning micro-shards of glass in this shop was) Turned out that as a bonus it keeps the shavings from flying all over as well

< edit - just noticed that this is an older photo from before I flipped the duplicator to the opposite side - Had put in a new motor with a reversing switch - not a good idea as every set screw in every pulley came loose. Getting the reeves drive back into working order was a nightmare >


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I also have a florescent fixture above my lathe. I use clear plastic tube guards on the lamp. They slide on, add the end caps and re install. Contains any broken glass. They are used in restaurants and other places to protect the tubes. Not at all .expensive, and worth every penny


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I use a duplicator and also often freehand on the same plug.
> The duplicator is set up with the blade reversed on the backside so that the tool rest can be mounted on the front
> - Sudsy


I have what looks like the same duplicator (Vega Pro) and have thought about putting it on the back like you did, but don't the attachment legs interfere with the tool rest banjo and restrict where it can be placed (ie: trapped between the two duplicator attachment legs)? Currently, I just put the duplicator on when needed, and store it under the lathe when not in use. Unfortunately, it's a heavy little bugger and kind of hard to manhandle - so the current setup is a bit of a PITA.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: What are them things you make (hanging from the ceiling)?!?


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I use a dust collector, religiously, when running my lathe. I like being able to move the collector head around behind the lathe. As such, if one or both were too closed to the wall, it'd be hard to move the dust and chip port to catch shtuff.

As to knife storage, that's why god/God let us invent broken office chairs:


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I have my lathe against my garage door with enough room to walk between them. Makes clean up a little easier. I can open the garage door and then sweep or blow the chips outside where it is easier to pick them up. I hung retractable patio shades outside my garage so that I can open the garage door when the weather is nice but still cut down on the glare. (Even when it is too hot to have the door open, I leave the shades down to keep the western sun from heating up the garage door in the afternoon.) I am in the process of making a cabinet that fits underneath my lathe to hold all of the my turning tools, accessories and supplies so that they are close at hand. One of these days, I will hang a shower curtain behind me to reduce the the chips that wind up in all corners of the shop.


----------



## Gittyup (Jan 16, 2013)

I've purchased too many tools. So I don't have room for my lathe like it should be. The biggest mistake was not leaving room at the tail stock to turn off that end. You need that space if doing deep hollow forms where long handled tools that swing from 4:00 to 7:00 need a lot of room.

I think a good, low footprint location would be with headstock close to a wall and the back too (left back corner of room). But leave enough space to easily get back there to clean up, gain access to wall storage.

Then mount frequented tools on wall to left of lathe. A moveable cart/toolbox at the tailstock would also be handy.

I only have enough room to remove the tailstock - a mistake but I'm not moving it, at least not now.


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> My lathe sits smack-dab in the middle of the shop with a tool cabinet next to it. I access to both sides, and can turn off the end of the lathe just by moving the rolling Husky cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NIce set-up…I like the roll away and your tool rack!


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> I bought my first (benchtop midi) lathe last fall on a Black Friday deal and built a mobile workbench to hold it. It has room for the lathe on one side and the slow speed grinder for sharpening on the other. There are two wide drawers, one that holds lathe chisels and the other that holds mostly pen turning supplies, which has been most of my lathe work so far. The larger bottom cabinet space holds my face shield and some other larger supplies. The Oneway Wolverine sharpening jig slides next to or under the lathe when the bench is stored so it doesn t stick so far out of the back as to be a pain.
> 
> This obviously doesn t work well for a larger lathe and admittedly I ve not turned anything that was incredibly off-balance to start with, so vibration may be an issue with the wheels in extreme cases, but they ve held the bench very stable when locked with everything I ve done so far. I ve been quite pleased with how well it turned out and how useful it has been.
> 
> ...


This is a nice looking set-up. I'm forwarding your picture to my son who has a similar lathe.


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> If it s in the middle of a 20 x 20 room, it will put chips on everything in that room.
> 
> Not if you use a shower curtain/tarp/etc. to contain the mess. I haven t done this yet in my shop, but I another guy in our club put a couple of shower curtains up and it works great. When he s not turning, the shower curtains are pulled back and tucked neatly out of the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I have read about the shower curtain idea before and is in my plans. I've read that it is especially nice when turning green wood.


I have a better solution for wet/green wood … I just take it over to my buddy Al's shop!


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

My lathe is against the wall but I can see others doing differently. My headstock swivels so I do not need to get behind it. An extension for the air gun (30"?) lets me blow the chips out easily.
My wall cabinet is behind the lathe. It is about 5 ft long and 30" tall and 12" deep. Storage for chucks, sanding, finishing, other items are on shelves in the cabinet (5.5") deep. Mounted to the cabinet frame is a set of doors; mounted to that set of doors is another set of doors making the cabinet about 1 foot deep total. Pegboard in the doors allows usage inside and out so that gives me 16 liner feet of pegboard. One step in either direction from the center of the lathe and I can reach any item.
For chip control I use netting, 1/4" X 3/8" openings IIRC. Pulls back out of the way when not needed but allows light, cooling,.... Look for garden or pond netting…pretty cheap.


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> I have read about the shower curtain idea before and is in my plans. I've read that it is especially nice when turning green wood.
> 
> I have a better solution for wet/green wood … I just take it over to my buddy Al s shop!
> 
> - TheDane


 "Sorry Al…would love to stay and help you clean up my mess but I hear my wife calling!"


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> For chip control I use netting, 1/4" X 3/8" openings IIRC. Pulls back out of the way when not needed but allows light, cooling,.... Look for garden or pond netting…pretty cheap.
> 
> - LeeMills


Nettings a pretty interesting idea…may have to research this a little further.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> For chip control I use netting, 1/4" X 3/8" openings IIRC. Pulls back out of the way when not needed but allows light, cooling,.... Look for garden or pond netting…pretty cheap.


Sounds interesting … any problems with shavings clinging to the net?


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

Been slow at getting my shop layout done with current events overtaking my work on it. I am taking a breather tonight before starting another work week and thought I would play around with the layout some more. As it turns out, I may have little choice but to put my lathe near a window (near being approx. 4' away). The window never gets direct sunlight coming into it so I was wondering if it would be better to turn with my back to the window or facing the window. Thanks and wish you all good health.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> The window never gets direct sunlight coming into it so I was wondering if it would be better to turn with my back to the window or facing the window.


I think you are over-thinking this. I guess it depends on whether you like to see outside or not and what kind of lighting you have in your shop.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> Been slow at getting my shop layout done with current events overtaking my work on it. I am taking a breather tonight before starting another work week and thought I would play around with the layout some more. As it turns out, I may have little choice but to put my lathe near a window (near being approx. 4 away). The window never gets direct sunlight coming into it so I was wondering if it would be better to turn with my back to the window or facing the window. Thanks and wish you all good health.
> 
> - Steinbierz


If you are old like most of us, having your back to thew window would be best because of eye problems. 
Years ago I thought it would be nice to have my lathe out on my covered patio where I could look out at Kitt Peak National Observatory 40+ miles away. I found myself squinting the whole time turning. Turned the lathe around towards the house, and I could turn without squinting. It made for a good turning experience, rather than having that nice view. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> The window never gets direct sunlight coming into it so I was wondering if it would be better to turn with my back to the window or facing the window.
> 
> I think you are over-thinking this. I guess it depends on whether you like to see outside or not and what kind of lighting you have in your shop.
> 
> - TheDane


Not real certain I understand your comment about overthinking it. I was basing this off of earlier comments on this forum and others saying not to put a lathe near a window…that was the point of my question overthinking or otherwise.


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> Been slow at getting my shop layout done with current events overtaking my work on it. I am taking a breather tonight before starting another work week and thought I would play around with the layout some more. As it turns out, I may have little choice but to put my lathe near a window (near being approx. 4 away). The window never gets direct sunlight coming into it so I was wondering if it would be better to turn with my back to the window or facing the window. Thanks and wish you all good health.
> 
> - Steinbierz
> 
> ...


Thanks Jerry. Not certain what old is anymore (maybe how you feel or if others call you old man  ) but I will be 64 in May and have to wear reading glasses when doing most anything close in these days. My eyesight in low light is getting pretty bad and have to use a flashlight in some restaurants to read he menu.

The configuration actually works better if my back is to the window but still exploring other layouts.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I wouldn't want anything outside the window to catch my eye. It could be bad to lose concentration on a moving part. Add LED lights above the machine for extra light.


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> I wouldn t want anything outside the window to catch my eye. It could be bad to lose concentration on a moving part. Add LED lights above the machine for extra light.
> 
> - ibewjon


That's actually a very solid point…thanks!


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

In our safety training on the job, we were taught to think of the worst that could happen and work to prevent it. Not being gloom and doom, but it is the little things that can cause serious injuries.


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> In our safety training on the job, we were taught to think of the worst that could happen and work to prevent it. Not being gloom and doom, but it is the little things that can cause serious injuries.
> 
> - ibewjon


Couldn't agree more. I come from a safety culture of 40 years working for the Coast Guard as active duty (retired) and now as a CG civilian.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Even though you won't get any direct sunlight through the window, glare can still be a problem-it could still be brighter outside than inside. In most cases this will make it harder to see what you are doing. It will depend a little on the color of what is outside but you can always install a shade or a shutter that allows you to direct the incoming light up or down or just hang a towel or something if it becomes a problem.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have my lathe out away from walls. I turn from both sides, just put the toolrest on the other side and change direction of the motor. This is handy , for me, especially when spindle turning. I do better working right to left, sometimes I'll switch back and forth on a project.

I have a bench on both sides of the lathe. My turning tools are on wheels. https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/47087










The 220 volt outlet is above the headstock. My tablesaw and radial arm saw share that outlet. There is also a 110 volt 4 outlet box overhead at the tailstock end.


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> I have my lathe out away from walls. I turn from both sides, just put the toolrest on the other side and change direction of the motor. This is handy , for me, especially when spindle turning. I do better working right to left, sometimes I ll switch back and forth on a project.
> 
> I have a bench on both sides of the lathe. My turning tools are on wheels. https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/47087
> 
> ...


Just now saw this post…nice looking shop!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Here is my little Wen EVS 8×12 lathe with an aftermarket chuck.









My first lathe

It cost me $20 for the metric mounting bolts (had to buy ten but only needed three.)

The base feet extend out the back to make the stand more stable. The chisels live on the deck and the accessories on the lower shelf.

Never had to go behind the lathe unless I dropped something and then my grabby stick gets it out.


----------



## Divotdog (Dec 22, 2008)

I would have put mine in front of a window with space to stand between it and the window. But I reserved this space for my t-saw.

So the lathe has ample storage room beneath it and is against the wall. But if you're going to walk around the lathe, make sure it's off. Sounds silly but this machine will hurt you when you least expect it.


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> Never had to go behind the lathe unless I dropped something and then my grabby stick gets it out.
> 
> - Madmark2


I have at least two of these in my shop and several more in the house!


----------



## hcbph_1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Cast another vote for if it's a full size lathe, put it with space all around it if possible. If you ever get to the point of using a lathe duplicator, you can mount it on the back side with the cutter flipped top to bottom and do cleanup from the front and duplicating on the back.
Happens my shop is spatially challenged so it's up against a wall and that complicates cleanup, especially since I have my metal lathe on a small cart under my wood lathe. I made a small set of drawers that fit onto the legs of my wood lathe above the metal lathe for all my tooling.
About the only issue I see if out in the middle is running your power to the unit but that obstacle can be overcome in many ways.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I broke with reason tools behind lathe and window behind lathe. I do put a piece of plywood to protect the window when turning something that could get away and fly toward it.


----------

